# Thanksgiving Camping



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Just got back from spending the Thanksgiving Holiday with family and friends at the Ventura RV Beach Resort in Ventura, California. We had a great time and weather that was warm and sunny. We had a wonderful pot luck thanksgiving dinner that included 3, yes count em 3, deep fried turkeys. You know, men, beer, hot oil, propane, fire, arr. arr. arr. It does not get any better than this. Apologies to all of you that have been forced by the weather to put that Outback away.

Happy Holidays to all sunny

Tom


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Tom, sounds like a fun time. Warm huh? The snow flakes were falling about 45 miles from here today. Winter sucks!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Tom,

We were up the beach a bit in Pismo. 7 rigs all together including my sister & parents. Had a great Thanksgiving dinner with a couple bbq'd turkeys & all the fixins. Weather was a bit of everything. Beautiful on Thanksgiving, rain on saturday followed by cold & wind. The traffic on the beach & dunes was amazing. I'll try to get some pictures posted up of some of the things that people drive down in the sand.

Hope all had a great holiday, I certainly have a lot to be thankful for. One of the families that was with us is sending their father/husband to Iraq for 18 months, leaving this Thursday. He's a 56 yr old retired National Guardsman that volunteered for this service. Needless to say it was a pretty emotional weekend for him & his family. It's hard to know what to say to someone who is doing something so selfless so all I could do was tell him "Thank You" for answering the call to serve all of us here at home. I hope he knows how much we think of him for what he is doing.

We all have a lot to be thankful for.

Have a great holiday season.

TM 4

By the way...there was a 28 RSS @ Pismo Coast Village, right across from some friends of ours this weekend. Anyone here happen to be in Pismo for Thanksgiving weekend?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

When you say "cold and wind" at Pismo, do you mean like 60 degrees and light wind or do you mean like 34 degrees (the high) and 30 mph like we had here in eastern WA?


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay, I suppose the weather is relative to your geographical sensibilities. But, a high of 51 & low of 31 with a 15 mph breeze Saturday morning to go with that low is pretty chilly when your on the California coast. Quite a bit below normal. Thanksgiving day however was much different. 70 degrees & just a whisper of breeze. That turkey tasted great with all of 22 of us at 6 picnic tables lined up next to all our rigs. Typically, the weather really gets nice on the coast this time of year & continues right on through the winter. We're headed back in January.

TM 4


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

So, TM! You deep fat fried that Turkey, hey? How did you do that? What temp was the oil? What kind of oil?


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry, no deep frying here. We bbq'd those babies on the Weber. A couple of us hauled the gear over & we cooked them just like we do here at home. About 15 minutes/lb & they're good to go. The sandwiches on Friday were even better. Hope you had a good holiday as well.

TM 4


----------

